# اللهجات الشامية:  قد ، سابقاً



## Trumpeldor

السلام عليكم،

بالنسبة للمرادفات العامية للكلمة "قد" بالفصحى.
الاقرب اللي لاقيت هي العبارة "صار لي" وهذة بينفع اذا بدي اقول مثلا "صار لي ساعتين ما اكلتش".
ولكن، لو كنت بدي اقول "قد اكلت" يعني بيظبتش.
كيف بيقولوا عندكوا بخصوصا في الهجة الفلسطينية هالامر؟

شكرا للجميع.


----------



## Matat

يمكنك القول "أَنَا أَكَلِتْ وَخَلَصِتْ" في اللهجة الشامية.


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

أنا لا أعرف اللهجات الشامية، لكن ربما وجدتَ ما تبحث عنه في الموضوعين السابقين: هنا وهنا في منتدى اللغة العربية العام.

بالطبع مَن لديه إضافة أو توضيح فليتفضل.


----------

